# 2mm or 3mm screw for fox shock



## slimphatty (Sep 9, 2011)

I lost the screw on my fox shock that holds cable tension. My LBS does not have anything to help my situation. I'm wondering if anyone can point me in the right direction. I attached a pic. I wanna say it's 2 or 3mm. Maybe a local hardware store has it? I'm gonna go check today. I want to say that it's the same size if not identical as the screw on my fork. I also attached a pic.


----------



## slimphatty (Sep 9, 2011)

This is the service manual. All research is pointing to a 2mm hex screw. It is part #7 but no specifications on screw. You guys think these black 4x4 hex set can replace the one I lost? 
https://www.amainhobbies.com/team-associated-4x4mm-set-screw-6-asc7732/p8156?gclid=CjwKEAjwxurIBRDnt7P7rODiq0USJADwjt5DOW_HqOezxT2JxWExn8CVW0hQ9zVhAK89kCADCRvkGRoCOhzw_wcB


----------



## slimphatty (Sep 9, 2011)

Alrighty so it's M3 x 4mm and I think I just answered my own question. haha


----------



## arnea (Feb 21, 2010)

I think you need M4 x 4mm screw. On the drawing it is part 019-01-070. The M3x4 screw is for the rebound knob.


----------



## Mike87 (Apr 8, 2010)

The drawing reads that the screw is M4 x .7mm x 4mm set screw where .7 is the thread pitch and 4 is the length.


----------



## Steel Calf (Feb 5, 2010)

call the NASA. They sure must stock that special screw for the upcoming Mars mission


----------



## slimphatty (Sep 9, 2011)

Got' em! Thanks guys and thanks nasa


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

NASA parts cost almost as much as bike specific parts. :lol:


----------



## Cerpss (Sep 13, 2015)

Anyone got a lead on where to find these for cheap? Seems like everywhere I find stainless ones are $10 for a bunch of them once you figure in shipping. The only ones I see cheaper aren't stainless. I found the fox one on some websites I'm not familiar with and probably will come out to $10 after shipping from the UK.


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

Cerpss said:


> Anyone got a lead on where to find these for cheap? Seems like everywhere I find stainless ones are $10 for a bunch of them once you figure in shipping. The only ones I see cheaper aren't stainless. I found the fox one on some websites I'm not familiar with and probably will come out to $10 after shipping from the UK.


Buy M4x0.7mm cupped-point (or flat) set screws, whichever is cheaper. They can be cut to size if you need to, though you would lose the cup, obviously. Grainger/McMaster-Carr sell to the public, with no minimum, but you should definitely pick up in store, so you don't have a ridiculous shipping charge.

https://www.grainger.com/product/FABORY-M4-x-0-70mm-x-4mm-A2-Stainless-6FY93


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

Old thread, but yes just another confirmation that they are M4 x 0.7mm pitch. My local hardware store had them (metric stainless socket head set screw) in stainless for $0.95 each, however the shortest they had was 5mm - close enough.


----------

